# Koral BJJ Gi



## Winston (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys, does any of you know where to get a Koral BJJ Gi for around Â£80?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Koral Light Gi Blue


----------



## Winston (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks alot dude!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

No probs. I think two lads in my gym use the 99.99 quid version though, I felt the material and was pretty thick, not sure about the light version but its only a tenner difference.


----------



## Winston (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay man, I think ill spend that tenner, as it will be a tenner well spent.


----------

